# Photography Thread



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Alright guys the "one track" thread is  but it's for pics of singletrack....
This thread is open for any pics... doesn't have to be mtb pics.
I enjoy photography and on occasion will take out the big gun to shoot... Most of the pics I post are iPhone shots which leave a lil to be desired...
So let's see it... Post your favorite shots you've taken.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

No Takers?


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## JDay (Dec 23, 2005)

One of my favorites. Bike Rentals in Paris


From Travel


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Is that^^^^ a photo you took or just a photo you like?


----------



## JDay (Dec 23, 2005)

I took it a couple of years ago on a trip to Paris. My wife and I took a lot of pics on that trip (200 to 400 a day).


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Cool shot


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is my contribution. Was working on a friends computer at her house when I heard a weird noise in her backyard area (she lives in an apartment complex that is adults only and has a small wild animal refuge). Well I turned to her and said "You have... Peacocks?!" Sure enough there was the male right outside her back door showing off for the girls. Made it my desktop background but you get the idea..


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

ImaFred said:


>


Any chance I can get a hi-res version of this one Fred? (say 1920x1080) Would love to have that as my other desktop (running two screens). Going to get out this weekend after I get my new pads (current ones completely toast and can't really ride like that) and take the wifes Canon Elph SD1100is with me.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

gregnash said:


> Any chance I can get a hi-res version of this one Fred? (say 1920x1080) Would love to have that as my other desktop (running two screens). Going to get out this weekend after I get my new pads (current ones completely toast and can't really ride like that) and take the wifes Canon Elph SD1100is with me.


Sure just pm me your email


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

GN...check your email, should be there.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Reading,Pa Pagoda... 2 Suzuki SV650's


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorites:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Trail photos above Lake Tahoe*

Trail photos above Lake Tahoe.


----------



## fatstevie (Oct 25, 2006)

*Point Loma Lighthouse, San Diego*

One of my faves...


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

These were all taken while I was out riding.


















Caterpillar sitting on my hydro-pack. It tucked its head into its body when I touched it.









Me riding in heavy rain.









Best upgrade to a bike I've ever made. This sticker increased my ability on the bike 100%.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

An old adding machine I found on the floor of an abandoned building. Over saturated to bring out all the funkiness I saw in it.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Im looking to expand into mtn themed stuff but for now this is all i got.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Recently got back into photography after about a 10 year hiatus, just like MTBing. I think the 2 are related, at least they go well together. I have a canon SLR, looking to buy a DSLR next year after a new bike and my wedding for use on the honeymoon. We're going to Glacier for a week, so I'll have tons of stuff to take pictures of! Especially since I prefer nature photography to anything else. Nature makes for the best photos!

These are some photos taken on a hike with my fiance yesterday.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

A few favorites.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

McKenzie Point, Zuni Mountains, NW New Mexico.


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

here are few


----------



## dogss (Jul 17, 2010)

Wherewolf said:


> Trail photos above Lake Tahoe.


carson city's best side, i love it.


----------



## Eddie209 (Sep 21, 2011)

Subbed..for when I have 10 posts so I can post pictures


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

here are some recent photo


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## dieselfuel (Mar 5, 2011)

here are a few of my favorites that ive taken.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

here are some old shots


view from skyline by S.Mshots, on Flickr


shipgrandturk by S.Mshots, on Flickr


0299-1 by S.Mshots, on Flickr


0019-1 by S.Mshots, on Flickr


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Did a shoot recently.....Was going for that Terry Richardson look.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Fall Dichotomy









UP 4959 Northbound









Mt Shasta Ski Park









Found on my doorstep









Puddle Pole









Long Night









Sad LEDs









Tree Puddle


----------



## chuscoto (Nov 15, 2011)

fantastic


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

DSC_0851 by S.Mshots, on Flickr


off camera 1 by S.Mshots, on Flickr

heres some off camera flash work.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

^ 1st shot the flash is too hot. 2nd is much better, but you could use some fill on the back of the truck or bring the flash around a little more.

Is that your bobber on Flickr??? Pretty cool if it is...


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

deadbolt said:


> ^ 1st shot the flash is too hot. 2nd is much better, but you could use some fill on the back of the truck or bring the flash around a little more.
> 
> Is that your bobber on Flickr??? Pretty cool if it is...


thanks. ill try and do that next time.

no its not unfortunately...i wish it was haha i just favorited it.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow! We really have some very talented photographers here!


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

My flickr Flickr: KneerunA's Photostream


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Trail Addict said:


> Wow! We really have some very talented photographers here!


I agree:thumbsup: It seems like mtb and photography go hand in hand.......or maybe dudes just like taking pictures of all the crap they've got.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Just for Laughs*

I saw this on Thanksgiving, it made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## narogbecvra (Jun 4, 2010)

*Into the fog*

A couple of weeks ago, I went on a fogy ride. This picture shows hove thick the fog was. 
What do you think about the foto?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

narogbecvra said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I went on a fogy ride. This picture shows hove thick the fog was.
> What do you think about the foto?


Crop to put the focal point off center ie the rule of thirds. Great mood... :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Bisti/De-Na-Zin Wilderness in NW New Mexico


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Government Hanger*

One of the Government hangers at McCarren field left a door cracked open at about 1am this morning. I couldn't help but be tempted. 
It looked so "Archangel".
It was sterile in there, with no tool chests or any other normal hanger stuff, except of course the planes themselves.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ looks like someone burned-out of there!


----------



## ScottParsley (Nov 25, 2010)

b32


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

^^^ cool pic


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Driving across Utah, heading for Fruita, CO.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ Nice shot and nice PP


----------



## ScottParsley (Nov 25, 2010)

post#63 -Beautiful shot. My eye really likes it.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

lol El Salt I like the effort to put a drop shadow on that pic. Awesome shot though!

Newnan3 cheats by posting hot model pics 

I'll post a few pics later, too lazy to dig through and pick some out.


----------



## Jasond (Apr 20, 2010)

I knew this location looked familiar. I was just looking at the Tamron site today.

Tamron -10-24mm F/3.5-4.5(Model B001)


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Little detour through Death Valley on the way home from Interbike.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Beautiful picture of the dunes. Was that near Panamint springs?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

mtbtacolover said:


> off camera 1 by S.Mshots, on Flickr
> 
> heres some off camera flash work.


Hey, take a look at this LINK. If you have the time, and the restaurant (location) will let you, you can take this shot / location up a notch. Again, if you have the time and needed software.

I've shot things (cars, buildings, etc.) in this way several times.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> Beautiful picture of the dunes. Was that near Panamint springs?


The dunes just N.E. from Stove Pipe Wells.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

Jasond said:


> I knew this location looked familiar. I was just looking at the Tamron site today.
> 
> Tamron -10-24mm F/3.5-4.5(Model B001)


Heh, yeah, that's it. I need to get back there with a wider angle&#8230;.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Jasond said:


> I knew this location looked familiar. I was just looking at the Tamron site today.
> 
> Tamron -10-24mm F/3.5-4.5(Model B001)


Great shot!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Ahhh, I'll throw up anther one... Near Grafton, UT (you know, Zion NP and all that), on a trip to Gooseberry Mesa and all that fun.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Great shots! Still practicing myself. Here are some of my photos...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Pigtire, I really like this one! Look at that little guy on the right... trying hard to stay asleep.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Pigtire, I really like this one! Look at that little guy on the right... trying hard to stay asleep.[/QUOTE]

Thanks El! It was fun trying to capture the little buggers in a photo.:thumbsup:


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

whats up guys


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Got a Nikon D40 (piece of ****) a few years ago. Been playing around a lot with HDR since. Here are some of my favorites. First 2 are in the Philippines, Second 2 are in Hong Kong, Last is in NC. The panorama is 3 layers of 6 images so 18 total. The other images are 3 layers.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

First is in Abaco, Bahamas. Second is Christmas Tree last year. Third is in NC. Last is NOT an HDR but a scanner image I made for a photo project in college.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

On the way to Mammoth a few summers back now, just north of Pearsonville, CA along highway 395.

Multi layer HDR.

"Abandoned Diner"


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)




----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

ImaFred said:


>


Cool Pic 

Ive been looking to get a symmetry shot like this


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

newnan3 said:


> Cool Pic
> 
> Ive been looking to get a symmetry shot like this


Thanks


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Some more Death Valley fun!


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's one of mine.

Enjoy,
Al

The others will have to wait, they're all too big and I need to resize them!

Sturts Stony Desert, South Australia.


----------



## narogbecvra (Jun 4, 2010)

*Game*

I call it a Game


----------



## cocavaak (Apr 24, 2006)

jtnord said:


> Got a Nikon D40 (piece of ****) a few years ago. Been playing around a lot with HDR since. Here are some of my favorites. First 2 are in the Philippines, Second 2 are in Hong Kong, Last is in NC. The panorama is 3 layers of 6 images so 18 total. The other images are 3 layers.


Good work:thumbsup:


----------



## 4dmg (Jun 18, 2007)

*A Couple Favorites*

Here are two of my favorites. There is nothing better than a polished aluminum mountain bike--except maybe a polished DC-3. The Marine helo was shot in the dark using a long exposure and with the help of some airport flood lights. Both photos were shot with a Canon 40D and EF-S 17-85 IS.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Old Spanish Trail- LV, Nv


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

How it all started?


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

The easiest way for me to post my pics is this link. All albums are public.

Picasa Web Albums - Alan M

Enjoy.

Al


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

its been a while since ive been on here...


DSC_0085.jpg by S.Mshots, on Flickr


DSC_0007.jpg by S.Mshots, on Flickr

my links

DSC_0330.jpg by S.Mshots, on Flickr


DSC_0251.jpg by S.Mshots, on Flickr


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Pulling out a relative oldie. Shot with a Toyo 45A field camera to T-MAX 100 sheet film, processed using "zone system" principles.
*
Death Valley Dunes*


----------



## Amador (Oct 24, 2005)

El Salt said:


> Pulling out a relative oldie. Shot with a Toyo 45A field camera to T-MAX 100 sheet film, processed using "zone system" principles.
> *
> Death Valley Dunes*


Very cool! I am currently working with a 4x5 Shen Hao. I love it working with LF cameras.

www.christophermaun.com


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Amador said:


> Very cool! I am currently working with a 4x5 Shen Hao. I love it working with LF cameras.


Thank's Amador! :thumbsup: Been at it along time now. 4x4, 8x10, 120..... These days though, pretty much digi, though I do miss working in the darkroom (many years in a commercial one).


----------



## Amador (Oct 24, 2005)

El Salt said:


> Thank's Amador! :thumbsup: Been at it along time now. 4x4, 8x10, 120..... These days though, pretty much digi, though I do miss working in the darkroom (many years in a commercial one).


Yeah, I have a Canon 5D Mark 11 that I use primarily, but when the conditions are right I will break out the 4x5! There is something about working with film that you just don't get with digital.


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

@ AmirBernard, thank you for posting photos from Israel! it is nice to see a Israeli MTB! I am Israeli MTB lives in USA.
I just found out that MTB in Israel is very popular!
Toda Raba!
M.


----------



## narogbecvra (Jun 4, 2010)

Please be judgemental!


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

^^ less d.o.f. would have blurred out your background more


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ cool - any chance of getting a larger size for my wide-screen monitor @ work?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ImaFred said:


> ^^ less d.o.f. would have blurred out your background more


- In other words, a bigger aperture (smaller f-stop) is needed for that nice bokeh.
(Shutter speed will have to increase, but your camera should get pretty close in 'Av' [aperture value] mode)

*just expounding on your post ImaFred


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

biggest I have is 4116 x 2503 
That OK?
if so shoot me a PM with your email

heres a couple more of my recent favorites


Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


A Classic Honda by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ I did that 'a classic honda' one
PM sent (in 10 seconds for the other file)


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Teamhaymaker - your cars / trucks reminds me of a recent shoot in Campo, CA - Motor-truck Museum.


----------



## briswo (Apr 5, 2012)

cool pic


----------



## PDutch (Apr 8, 2012)

I recently joined looking for MTB threads and insight, but I just spent over an hour looking at Photography threads. Man, there's some real talent here... as if you didn't already know that.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

used to dable a bit before I had to sell my gear


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is my version of the Badwater basin. Astia 100 converted to B&W in PP, 4x5 Linhof Technika IV and Symmar-S 135/5.6


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

And while at it, here is my version of the Zabriskie point, same gear/film/scheisse weather.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

mow thats just showing off lol



StiHacka said:


> , 4x5 Linhof Technika IV and Symmar-S 135/5.6


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

POAH said:


> mow thats just showing off lol


I know I know. :blush: bbbut, it was a good ebay score. 

How about an urban picture taken with a pre-WW2 Linhof Technika 5x7 and a modern ultra-wide Fuji NSW 90/8? 










Boston


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

fargo, flowers by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

fatbike by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

waves and wind by mbeganyi, on Flickr


pugsley and beach by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

pugsley and the tree and the moon by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

StiHacka said:


> I know I know. :blush: bbbut, it was a good ebay score.
> 
> How about an urban picture taken with a pre-WW2 Linhof Technika 5x7 and a modern ultra-wide Fuji NSW 90/8?
> 
> ...


creamy... tonewise.  I just love the sensuous velvety tones, very 50's to my eye. :thumbsup:

What scanner did you use? How do you print these? I find other's workflow very interesting...


----------



## zoldyck (Apr 1, 2012)

me love to share, some of my shots


like a boss! _MG_1451 by yeow_Z, on Flickr

50mm f1.8 (shoot through glass)

hummingbird IMG_2173 by yeow_Z, on Flickr


Newport Beach Pier _MG_1331 by yeow_Z, on Flickr


Queen Mary _MG_0345 by yeow_Z, on Flickr


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOWWWW freaking awesome photos guys


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

bsieb said:


> creamy... tonewise.  I just love the sensuous velvety tones, very 50's to my eye. :thumbsup:
> 
> What scanner did you use? How do you print these? I find other's workflow very interesting...


Thank you.  Soft low contrast tones and extra shallow DOF is why I do LF. Sometimes I do contact prints (a 5x7 negative is big enough for a frame, 8x10 can be amazing), but I mostly scan them (Epson V700 + anti-Newton-ring-glass) and then print them on inkjets like the ancient E1280. I have not been very productive lately though and since I had moved a year ago, I have not touched my LF gear at all. Mostly cellphone camera it is these days for me :madman: but I have plans to build a dark room again.









Great Sand Dunes, Colorado
6x6 Velvia 100, Distagon 50/4 | Rollei SL66


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

StiHacka said:


> I know I know. :blush: bbbut, it was a good ebay score.
> 
> How about an urban picture taken with a pre-WW2 Linhof Technika 5x7 and a modern ultra-wide Fuji NSW 90/8?
> 
> ...


Thats very ice. I used to shoot with a bronica etrs. Liked using slow B&W film like efke 25. Only camera I have now is an old eos5 that's got a roll of IR film in it


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

here are some pictures i took today!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ no offense, but those are 'snapshots' - some cool cars maybe, but not 'Photography'


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is one oldie: Soda Lake taken at Zzyzx, California. I do not have good memories of that place, I heard some really scary shrieks there while waiting for the shot.









4x5 Astia 100, Symmar-S 5.6/150


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ no offense, but those are 'snapshots' - some cool cars maybe, but not 'Photography'


yeah i see what you mean


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ no offense, but those are 'snapshots' - some cool cars maybe, but not 'Photography'


you are soo incorrect and not particularly nice either :thumbsup:


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

in all fairness any photo taken is photography......

And I like to pimp mine out to whoever will look at it so heres some from this weekend

my ugly mug

Great Falls by The McCusker, on Flickr

and again....

Selfzies by The McCusker, on Flickr

and I went exploring for the day too....

House of Lies by The McCusker, on Flickr


Gulf by The McCusker, on Flickr

as you can see from all my shots, my favorites are my primes, 8mm and 50mm. gotta love em


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^In all fairness we come here to learn and hone our eye... highdell was blunt but sometimes that is worth a lot to a beginner if taken as a challenge to learn. 

On a more positive note...


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

^ i didnt mean my post to be negative. I apologize if it came across that way
to me, if it was a teaching tool then most would expect feed back on how to improve. 
When I look at the car photos I dont see a "snapshot" with the exception of the last one.
The s2000 was composed. They clearly paid attention to framing the car and the second one shows thought into dof. 
car meets are very difficult and sometimes not worth shooting. you work with what you have. I shoot alot of cars and Im trying to get away from it, but im pretty good at it.

Another note of learning this ridiculously expensive art, photography forums can be awesome. I frequent POTN (a canon site) which has a ton of knowledge. Check it out if you guys want to read and view good shots. but beware, there are some people there with ridiculous egos and attitudes

in regards to the photo above, the quality has been killed by where ever its hosted or uploaded, but that is one awesome shot. what are the horses for though? Ive never seen it

oh and Highdell is quite polite, based on the short emails / PM we had previously


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^It's an art installation at Burning Man '05 constructed of welded rebar and road gators (truck tire treads). Yea, whatever the smallish image had left got crunched in the upload.

Edit: I should add that I try to keep copies of images I sell quite small so that they can't be pirated. Some of the images you guys are posting are big enough to be downloaded and sold by a chinese picture dealer... I,m only concerned for my fine art images.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm far from a professional, but I've been having a blast learning to use my iPhone camera.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

bsieb said:


> ^In all fairness we come here to learn and hone our eye... highdell was blunt but sometimes that is worth a lot to a beginner if taken as a challenge to learn.
> 
> On a more positive note...


look like deborah butterfield...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

bmike said:


> look like deborah butterfield...


Deborah Butterfield artist profile - L.A. Louver gallery

Not sure but what beautiful depth and sensitivity :thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

a few more... the first is of me.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

If you've driven to Mammoth from Los Angeles along Hwy 395, you've likely seen these cabins, just south of Lee Vining, CA.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

This shot is from last weekend before a ride.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^^Hell of a metaphor you got going... :thumbsup: 

My only suggestion would be to crop off the slightly blown out foreground to the clump of green for even more impact.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok, one more before I'm off to Sea Otter.

Rock Creek area, NW out of Tom's Place.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

POAH said:


> you are soo incorrect and not particularly nice either :thumbsup:


I suppose I could be incorrect in that every snapshot is a photograph; and that a photograph necessarily is the root of 'photography'.... - Literally

I wasn't trying to be nice - I also wasn't trying to be mean (if that's what you are implying)

This Guy sums up what I was getting at.

I'm no photo genius by any means - even mtbtacolover, the guy that shot them, got what I meant.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

bsieb said:


> ^^^Hell of a metaphor you got going... :thumbsup:
> 
> My only suggestion would be to crop off the slightly blown out foreground to the clump of green for even more impact.


Thanks bsieb. I tried cropping it and I do like it better.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

90% of my photos are snapshots taken with my iPhone. If they ever get a 10 megapixel camera, I wouldn't use anything else.

Final Approach into Mars


----------



## Keithb85 (Apr 22, 2012)

Some cool pics here, I especially like the dune buggy style cars.


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking pictures in these thread !!! el Salt, zoldyck, very nice series . I'll share some of mine 
Downtown La








Horse ranch by my house








Riverside park


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Abandoned Los Angeles Zoo*

_The Way In_









_Thoughts Of Escape_









_Escape Denied_


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

two self portraits from today and yesterday as well as one shot of a park late friday night.


Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr


Devils Playground by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Let's do lunch...


----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

Bike related:


Freewheel on Flickr


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

These are taken with a Sony Cybershot DSC-HX9V that I recently picked up. For a P&S, not too shabby.

























Believe it or not, this picture of a bald eagle perched was taken about 1/4 mile away using the 16x optical zoom this camera has. Tried to get closer but some cyclists spooked it away before I could get closer.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ no offense, but those are 'snapshots' - some cool cars maybe, but not 'Photography'


Now days it is hard to define exactly what photography is. Quite honestly, I see things that have been so worked over in Photoshop, it makes me wonder how bad the shot was to begin with.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

washedup said:


> Now days it is hard to define exactly what photography is. Quite honestly, I see things that have been so worked over in Photoshop, it makes me wonder how bad the shot was to begin with.


Affordable simple trivial tools like Instagram or Photoshop clones adopted by the masses lead to a massive sea of boring "unconventional wannabe photography". Just because your instagram picture looks like an LSD trip does not mean you are the new Warhol. :nono:

I am thankful that there are still photographers who stick to their guns and whose work wins me with simplicity, ideas, emotions and technical brilliance rather than gimmicks and popular effects.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

This is one I got last night walking by the lake, snapped these two ducks just as they took off. Thought it was a cool picture.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

Sedona on 35mm


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

StiHacka said:


> Affordable simple trivial tools like Instagram or Photoshop clones adopted by the masses lead to a massive sea of boring "unconventional wannabe photography". Just because your instagram picture looks like an LSD trip does not mean you are the new Warhol. :nono:
> 
> I am thankful that there are still photographers who stick to their guns and whose work wins me with simplicity, ideas, emotions and technical brilliance rather than gimmicks and popular effects.


i agree there is a mass amount of boring photos out there, but photoshop is essential to photography these days. Im not talking about completely recreating photos, im talking simple adjustments just like the good ole film days did in the dark room. The difference is that now we have more opportunities and better gear (programs) to do it with.

Sometimes I'll work the hell out of a photo to get it how I invisioned it, other times its simply one minor adjustment that some people wouldnt even notice.


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are some from the a mission inn


----------



## honemastert (Jun 13, 2007)

*Here's a few..*

tims 500px portfolio:thumbsup:


Desert Moon by Tim Schneider


Going Down by Tim Schneider


Streaming by Tim Schneider


Sand and Sky by Tim Schneider


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Albuquerque Foothills Romp


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Some Zion NP goodness.


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

IMG_8438-2 edit for web by The McCusker, on Flickr


Growth by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is a pic I took a couple of days ago on the way to work of a chickenhawk - here in Missouri every 3 - 5 telephone poles you can see them perched on there looking for lunch.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am no photographer, but I hope to someday call myself one. There is so much learn. Here is what I got so far..


Puffer Butte by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Trail 257 by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Weather by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Crumarine by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


IMGP4983s by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Solstice by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Days end by imalwaysriding, on Flickr

Feel free to add me if you got a Flickr.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

A few from yellowstone


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

early


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

earlier


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice pictures everyone! Need to save up to get a DSLR and work on some photography skills.

Another hawk picture -- Just happen to love seeing these birds.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Cedar Breaks National Monument, UT


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Lawson R - here's one for you. From this past winter in Morro Bay, CA. This guy was standing on the sandy cliffs at the beach, we were only 15' from him. We shot him from both sides, he let us move around, and we left first! He was content to just model for us!


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

El Salt said:


> Lawson R - here's one for you. From this past winter in Morro Bay, CA. This guy was standing on the sandy cliffs at the beach, we were only 15' from him. We shot him from both sides, he let us move around, and we left first! He was content to just model for us!


Nice, well done!


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's a shot from yesterday. This is the view from the end of a tech switchback trail.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sitting in the shade at this remote natural lake when these four elk come trotting in. They played and splashed til a breeze swirled through.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Grand Tetons


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

here are some of my shots, hopefully here soon i will toss my DSLR in my bag and take some shots of my area and the bike as well. but these are just some shots i took on vacation or for others.


----------



## tcc13 (Mar 25, 2012)

Some nice pix in here.

A couple of mine.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

I'll add a few. Been doing DSLR photography for about a year now and am having a blast!!


----------



## Peter_Klim (Sep 28, 2008)

Just purchased my 1st DSLR (never even had a film SLR) this year. I just got back into MTB so I hope to take some MTB shots soon. This was taken down the street from me in Huntington Beach (just a 12 minute walk).


----------



## Peter_Klim (Sep 28, 2008)

Same photo with less of a crop...


----------



## Peter_Klim (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this The Wedge in Newport Beach?



deadbolt said:


> Here are a few of my favorites:


----------



## MannyV (May 24, 2011)

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX 4G using TapaTALK


----------



## DAnREal (Aug 29, 2009)

Ill play!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Quiet morning before paddling in north FL


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

V8 by The McCusker, on Flickr

Self Portrait shot at f2 (harder than I thought it would be)

Junk Yard Self Portrait by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ is that a 50 prime?


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

It certainly is. 
I mainly shoot using the 50 and the 8mm
I love my primes. Looking to get a 30 1.4 now I think

And, going back to that classic car yard again this sunday so I'll be posting more


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

When I ride, I use my Nikon D70s with 28mm 2.8 prime lens ( i know the D70s is old, but if I break it, I won't cry..I have D300s.).


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with older gear as long as its working properly.
I shoot with an xsi and will continue to until its dead. Then its up to a 7d probably

Imstarting to do more timelapse stuff so it might be sooner than I wanted


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I love my primes but some of them won't fit into my camelback.









12.5"/6 extra rapid rectilinear from 1890s or so.


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

thats awesome


----------



## amoney90 (Jun 21, 2012)

some great photos here!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, you guys are awesome photographers! Nice work!


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

some great photos in this thread! I will post a couple of mine from over the years...



























































































enough for now...


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice stuff.

I went exploring a bit yesterday and heres a couple from that trip.
Check out my flickr for more.


Spin Spin sugar by The McCusker, on Flickr


When it rains it pours....even indoors by The McCusker, on Flickr


Sit and Spin by The McCusker, on Flickr


Captured by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

one form the weekend.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Irongrave said:


> one form the weekend.


Cool, you even got the dead weights in the shot. I thought they were supposed to slide forward on the sled as the tractor moves forward?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

teamhaymaker said:


> Nice stuff.
> 
> I went exploring a bit yesterday and here's a couple from that trip.
> Check out my flickr for more.


Love this sort of stuff. Check this out, lots of cool "urban" goodies. Industrial Decay Network


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

michalejames said:


> Well i see all the photography. All photography is so beautiful and cool.


Sorry, but you are negged and reported as a spammer - it you are on the up and up - a MTBer, you gave no indication - goodbye!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Some really talented photographers in these parts. I shoot a bit, well, as much as you can with a D40..


DSC_2280-Editpink by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


Glenn by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr


Victor - Bass by Andrew Vicars, on Flickr

More: Gallery - a set on Flickr


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

El Salt said:


> Cool, you even got the dead weights in the shot. I thought they were supposed to slide forward on the sled as the tractor moves forward?


the box with PLYLER written on it is a weight box that moves on a chain that also counted the distance they pulled


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Nothing as beautiful as the New Mexico Sky, especially during the summer monsoon season..
_(iPhone 4S)_


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)

---


----------



## skiing9689 (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

A picture of country road where I grew up close to Carrollton, Missouri!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

low water in the lake.


pugspano by mbeganyi, on Flickr


beach3 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Camo by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


The Three by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Freds Lake by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Final Camp by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)

i need to go out and shoot more mtb stuff, but this is what i do on the norm for photography...glamour, lingerie, cars, landscapes, astrophotography

you can follow me/check out my other work on my fan page:

www.facebook.com/streetimagephotography


Yoga at the Beach by togish1, on Flickr


Milky Way Panorama by togish1, on Flickr


Maserati Gran Turismo by togish1, on Flickr


Sarah in cockpit with sky by togish1, on Flickr

and a quick bicycle one 


IMG_5233 by togish1, on Flickr


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

This is not instagram.


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice.

Here's two I just scanned today.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I wonder if they bottled any good beer?










Photographed January 2012 - Campo Truck Museum - Campo, CA


----------



## anthonypazsd (Oct 9, 2006)

Many impressive pics here. Makes me want to whip out the DSLR and start shooting more often. Good work everyone!


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I took this one this morning. Cheapy point'n'shoot that I carry on my commuter bag. I had to photoshop a few letters....


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

This thread is awesome. My own meager contribution


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

More at Blog - - Auckland Outdoor Sports, Event & Stock Photographer - Paul Petch - New Zealand -


----------



## Jasond (Apr 20, 2010)

Couple of pics I snapped in Glacier National Park.


Raging Waters by Jason Deslauriers, on Flickr


Trail over watch by Jason Deslauriers, on Flickr


Gunsight Pass Trail Valley by Jason Deslauriers, on Flickr


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright I'll add a few non-mountain bike related pics that I have taken...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

A very recent one from SW of Ely, Nevada.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's one from Sunday's Gravel grind.


----------



## jamesbernatchez (May 17, 2010)

Some of mine. I really need to take the bike out to get some shots of it.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow! All these photographs are incredible! My camera isn't the best for nature shots or shots in general but I manage to make it work 



Using a Sony Cyber shot.

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Panasonic Lumix Point-n-shoot

*Albuquerque's North Foothills Trails*


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are some pics that I really like that I shot.

Loma, Co - just before the rain came in.










Full moon over the Fruita desert.










Shot next to a rest area up in the Eagle area.










Red Tailed hawk sitting up in a tree.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*North Foothills Trail System*
_ABQ, NM_
Panasonic Lumix Point & Shoot


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Great shots everyone.

Heres some from yesterdays excursion

1.

AM Love by The McCusker, on Flickr

2.

Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr

3.

Untitled by The McCusker, on Flickr

4.

Trike by The McCusker, on Flickr

5.

Rusty Dreams... by The McCusker, on Flickr

6.

Dual Charm... by The McCusker, on Flickr


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Some awesome shots guys!!!

I'm pretty stocked to have been featured in New Zealand's largest photo mag this month!

View full article here: Work Chosen for Dphoto Magazine Sports Photographer Feature


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Joshua Tree National Park, CA - December 1, 2012










Rain falling only 50 miles away in Los Angeles, the desert was very comfortable for the first day in December.


----------



## Cpi-2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

Unbelievable nice pictures collection, i am so wonder after visit your photos collection. Thanks a lot for sharing with us.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

since were just posting shots here's a couple of my fav critters



















shot with CANON gear


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe not photography…….. Still at the point and shoot level


----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are a few of mine.


18 Road Sunrise by D.Buckley, on Flickr


Iron Mountain by D.Buckley, on Flickr


High Plains Winter by D.Buckley, on Flickr


High Country Elk by D.Buckley, on Flickr


El Capitan.jpg by D.Buckley, on Flickr


Redwood Forest.jpg by D.Buckley, on Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Morning after the last ride of the year, McGaffey, New Mexico.


----------



## AhXiong (Nov 7, 2012)

Here are a few of my humble shots


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks to a thread in this very forum, I bought an 8mm lens to take with me on biking/hiking/travel adventures. I've been using 40mm/50mm primes exclusively ... this new perspective makes me dizzy


IMG_5645.jpg by waz0wski


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

from porcupine rim


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Farmland and Fog - Christmas Eve 2012 *

East of the Delevan National Wildlife Refuge near the Sacramento River - Central Valley California.










Up NorCal over Christmas to visit family. Took a drive in the central valley fog.


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

This was taken on the way home from a ride.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

El Salt said:


> *Farmland and Fog - Christmas Eve 2012 *
> 
> East of the Delevan National Wildlife Refuge near the Sacramento River - Central Valley California.
> 
> Up NorCal over Christmas to visit family. Took a drive in the central valley fog.


Nice shot.


----------



## MTBFOFUN (Dec 29, 2012)

*Some of my random work*

I have a contract with that football team


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Checking out the 1886 square-rigger "Balclutha" down at the SF Pier.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Ghots Rider - Rhyolite, NV 2013*

If you are traveling through the area, you almost have to stop and shoot the ghost rider!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is a pic taken from Broadway street in Leavenworth, KS after the 2nd snowstorm in a week came through.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr. Salt

Great image of a fabulous location! Been there many times. Nice work.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Some of the 'better' stuff I've shot since I last posted in this thread.


Idle Winter by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Moody Butte by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Knee Deep by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Horsetail by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


A little light by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Moody Palouse by imalwaysriding, on Flickr


Home Alone by imalwaysriding, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 28fiend (May 21, 2011)




----------



## optiklenz13 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Recent trip to Portland


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Farø bridge in Denmark


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

While working on bikes out in the garage, the humming birds always want to know what you're up to!


----------



## msu_1972 (Jul 14, 2013)

there are some great pictures in this thread. here are some that i took.


IMG_1151 by msu_1972, on Flickr


Hue Vietnam by msu_1972, on Flickr


Hoi An, Vietnam by msu_1972, on Flickr


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Fall Color - Zion National Park*










From a couple of years ago now. I wonder what its looking like there today. Even quieter I'm sure. National Parks shutdown due to Federal budget crisis.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Rock Creek area - Eastern Sierras
*
If you've been to Mammoth, then you've been close. Just up the road, S.W. from Tom's Place, great hiking and high Sierra lake after high Sierra lake to be explored.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

^Amazing. I gotta get up there before my Pacific Crest thru hike.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

One of my favorite chromogenic pics (taken at Cruizin' On The River 2011). . . .



. . . . along with one I tweaked a little bit (Kingman Street Drags VI, legal street racing). . . .


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)




----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

The Owens Valley Radio Observatory


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

The perspective in that shot is fantastic... I don't know what else to say! Fantastic shot, jeffw!


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Fashion gig I covered.

This one before she became Playboy Playmate of the Year.




Another Hawt woman before she went to NASCAR.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Grand Staircase Escalante National Monument - White House Trail area east of Kanab, UT. November 13, 2013

*"Into The Fire"* - Secret Formation


----------



## Riley-NZL (Nov 27, 2013)

Mostly from where I live:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Horseshoe Bend*

From Novembers trip through S. UT and N. AZ. Horseshoe Bend is located near Page, AZ and highlights the more than 180 degree bend of the Colorado river. Though we didn't get a spectacular sunset this afternoon, we worked with the sky we had, and I think managed to convey the cool chill in the air as the sun set.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Matterhorn Switzerland*

Peak


Matterhorn

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Lower Antelope Canyon - Arizona 2013


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Near Big Water, UT - 2013


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

The Sutter Buttes from the Delevan National Wildlife Refuge, Northern California - Christmas Eve 2013


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

One of my faves....


----------



## Spacedweller (May 25, 2013)

I have a Canon SLR camera but rarely bring it with me, and due to lack of technical skills most of the pics end up out of focus anyway. With Iphone or a small p&s (and some post-processing) I get decent results now and then.


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Taking advantage of a situation. Yes, that is my car (taken Oatman,AZ). . .


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Ponderous by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


Serious Face by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


Luna by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Clouds In Motion*

January 31, 2014

Clouds rush by as the rocks stand unmovable in the Alabama Hills below Mt. Whitney in the Owens Valley of California. A ten stop N.D. filter allowed a nearly 2 1/2 minute exposure.


----------



## orangegsx (Feb 1, 2014)

There is some great shots in this thread.

Heres my flatlander










I spend a lot of time with the steel...


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

Close up of a building at school.

lines by Mwheeler17, on Flickr


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Great shots! I need to break out my camera more.


----------



## Tex76 (Feb 12, 2014)

*My kinda thread!*

Just got back into biking and I try to carry a camera at all times. Good way to break up a ride for me, combine two interests. Just can't wait for it to warm up here in Texas!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Lathe Arch - Alabama Hills*

The Alabama Hills lie at the foot of the eastern Sierra and look up at Mt. Whitney and other thirteen and fourteen thousand foot peaks.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Lower Antelope Canyon*

November 2013

If you haven't been, its amazing. You literally enter the canyon through a crack in the ground. It starts out only a few inches wide and deep, but as you follow the crack it becomes wider until you can squeeze through. Once inside the colors are incredible, and change in intensity as you drop down deeper and away from the sunlight.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Humming Bird*

February 2014

While much of the country is dealing with a harsh winter so far, here in SoCal its feels like summer never ended. That might sound good, but man do we ever need the rain. Even the humming birds aren't sure what to make if it!


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

El Salt said:


> *Humming Bird*
> 
> February 2014
> 
> While much of the country is dealing with a harsh winter so far, here in SoCal its feels like summer never ended. That might sound good, but man do we ever need the rain. Even the humming birds aren't sure what to make if it!


Simply stunning image.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

El Salt said:


> *Humming Bird*
> 
> February 2014
> 
> While much of the country is dealing with a harsh winter so far, here in SoCal its feels like summer never ended. That might sound good, but man do we ever need the rain. Even the humming birds aren't sure what to make if it!


Too bad it's not in portrait. 

edit: now that I think of it, that can simply be done in PS of course. Just clone and blend in more background top and bottom. I sometimes make hi-rez magazine covers from horizontal images by basically adding more sky. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Too bad it's not in portrait.
> 
> edit: now that I think of it, that can simply be done in PS of course. Just clone and blend in more background top and bottom. I sometimes make hi-rez magazine covers from horizontal images by basically adding more sky. :thumbsup:


Ahhh, landscape works for magazine covers too! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Taken on 3/3/14 at a small ski resort in CA named Dodge Ridge. (I was snowboarding) Taken with a Cannon SD1000 in automode.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Hammerhead thumper by TwoNin9r, on Flickr

Just fooling around before a ride.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

El Salt- Did this a few years ago, was reminded by your hummer cover. Always fun shooting hummers. 

ISSUU - Gallup Journey August 2011 by Gallup Journey


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

bsieb said:


> El Salt- Did this a few years ago.... always fun shooting hummers.


Oh WOW bsieb! That is great, LOVE the tail all flared out like that! Great shot! The are fun to shoot, amazing creatures.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

A few of my recent photos, all taken while out riding my local trails. I hope I can compete with some of the amazing photos in this forum.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I got pretty involved a few years back, but have since got out of the serious equipment and commitment. But here are a few from the glory days.


_DSC4480 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


_DSC4972 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


_DSC4389 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


DSC_0012-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr

This one is pretty sad

_DSC6906 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

The neighborhood turkey vultures settling in for the night.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

*************
​


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Poetic justice...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Weird dwarf Ponderosa pines along the Plush Trail, Zuni Mountains.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

Some of my work...I apologize if the image quality sucks as I am linking these from FB.

I arranged a Zombie Boudoir shoot with a local model and makeup artist around Halloween last year...had a blast.



















random other shoots...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

You have a "type" (for your subjects). I dig it. 

Posted via mobile


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

TwoNin9r said:


> You have a "type" (for your subjects). I dig it.
> 
> Posted via mobile


Thanks!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Thanks!


My pleasure. Great shots.

Posted via mobile


----------



## Steve Javorsky (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey everyone, New to the Forums... But love photogrophy... Here is one of my favorite subjects.

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Selftimer*


Selftimer Griespass

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Trencher (Aug 3, 2014)

heres a few shots that ive taken with my nikon D3200


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Last Night






I got more of him fishing but there not as nice as the ones a few post back.


----------



## JDennis (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll play. 

Some of my fashion/glam shots during my stint at The Fashion Academy Manila


----------



## whitte12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice to see the scenery photos.  It is really awesome shots, but not the last photos.


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

I live in New Zealand and just some of the ones I have taken.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Phil.W. said:


> I live in New Zealand and just some of the ones I have taken.


Very nice.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Very nice, like the X compositions.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Eastern Sierra Fall Colors - 2014*

From last weekend, October 11, 2014, on a trip up to catch some fall colors. Above Bishop, CA (not far from Mammoth), the afternoon light was making magic.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

You guys have some awesome pictures! I just got a Sony NEX-5T a week ago and have been trying to learn more advanced stuff. This is my first "big boy" camera coming up from a Sony DSC-HX9V point and shoot (itself a pretty decent camera for a P&S).

Here are a few of mine I have taken in the past week.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Just found this thread. A couple from a recent trip to Virginia.

Cape Henry Lighthouse, Fort Story, Virginia Beach by PeterDSims, on Flickr

Cape Henry Lighthouse Stairs, Fort Story, Virginia Beach by PeterDSims, on Flickr

Cape Henry Lighthouse Window, Fort Story, Virginia Beach by PeterDSims, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Krampus session in the local woods by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Just back from a few days in Sedona, AZ., first week in November 2014. The vortices where really creating some good MTBing energy!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are a couple I took this morning - first attempt at doing street photography.


----------



## Phil.W. (Nov 15, 2013)

Some from yesterday,
Took my Epic out for a ride on the Queen Charlotte track in the Marlborough Sounds/New Zealand.Close to where i live so lucky to have this on my doorstep.70km's of singletrack








Picton harbour sunrise.








Picton foreshore sunrise.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like eagles are in style this season








no one will notice









that I went to









the zoo, on my bicycle of course


----------



## Rrramowwwn (Nov 11, 2014)

Doing short panoramas on my phone since I want a wide angle-looking photos. Not yet confident on bringing my dslr when riding.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My 8 month old BC Roxie watching the mtb season end. Time to bring up the xc skis... :thumbsup:


----------



## JT2MA71 (Dec 13, 2014)

A few close up shots of the SB6c components, and a few other subjects  using my Nikon D7000.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Was visiting my folks in southern California a couple weeks ago and got out to the beach in the morning for this. Sky wasn't great, but still fun.

Little Corona Beach by PeterDSims, on Flickr


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

A couple of snapshots. . . .


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Saturday night art/street festival, Gallup, NM.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

I dont know, 
but I have been told,







wasted pixels,
slow the rotation,
of the earth,


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Finally set up my off camera flash kit for some dog photos.

Luka by PeterDSims, on Flickr

Luka by PeterDSims, on Flickr


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

From today. It turned out rather nice.


----------



## pixel_nut (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's some shots from today other than the last one of my friend.































































(We both ride RIP 9's )


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

*My favorite Light Painting*

Hey guys! Love playing around with longer exposures. Here are two of my favorites. Check out my Flickr! https://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewtjones/


----------



## staffsvw (May 31, 2015)

Trentham Gardens 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr

Trentham Gardens 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr

Southport 2015 by Jon Morgan, on Flickr

sunset by Jon Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## doberdann1019 (Jul 21, 2015)

Great Bear, Fulton NY


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Nautilus, Zuni Mountains


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here's an action shot of an R/C car I used to have. It's 1/5 scale HPI Baja 5b. It's actually a frame from a GoPro video. I accidentally did a cartwheel in front of the R/C truck. I'm the driver standing on the right.


Here's some nice photos I took of Laughing Gulls at the beach in Destin, FL. There was a constant wind of about 20 mph so the birds just hovered in front of me:


----------



## zzExPLiiCiTzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Im more into the Micro photography. I want to get out in the trails with my camera and grab some sweet pictures of me and my bro riding.


----------



## MPI (Mar 12, 2007)

Youth soccer








Riding








My kids riding








My two suns


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

There are some fantastic photos shared in this thread.

Photography has been a passion of mine for many years. I only wish that I had more time to dedicate to it. 
Here are some of my personal favorites. Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Here are some shots I've taken ...


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

I took this before a bike ride a few years ago.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

MPI said:


> View attachment 1014396
> 
> My kids riding


This pic in B&W, with that smile, could pass for a 1950's Rockwell...


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*fishing on the mountain lake*


fishing on the mountain lake Oberalppass Switzerland

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Table Rock Lake - Branson, Missouri @ 8:25pm June 28, 2015.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 4, 2007)

A couple from this weekend's CX race


----------



## rjd (May 19, 2008)

Long time since posting in here, some of my recent stuff.

Hidden Beauty by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr

Lower Mcleans by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr

Serene Lake Rotoiti by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr

Wharariki by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr

Saturated by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr

Out of Place, Out of Time by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## MPI (Mar 12, 2007)

^ Stunning photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread. Lots of great stuff above.

I play around with some sports photography




Critters and birds




And random things I find interesting


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Blue Table Cloth With Oranges And Tequilla


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

A couple cell phone shots from a hike today


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*pano-cat*


pano-cat

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I miss the days of film because I had prints. I've started making myself print some. Might as well go 16x20.

This is one of my favorite street photos I've taken.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey folks, new to this forum, not so much to photography. I usually do automotive and motorsports photography, been doing that a couple years now. I'll be heading to South Korea shortly, which means that will be on hold, so I'll try to shift to landscapes/MTB stuff to keep my shutter moving. Here's a few photos of my recent stuff, not sure if they will embed or not with my low post count:

Looming Clouds by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr

'65 Ferrari by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr

Moto2 by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr

Leading the Pack by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr

Over the Hill by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr

Smokey by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr

Fire in the Sky by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Lucerne*


The Kapellbrücke (Chapel Bridge) in the city of Lucerne

m10b
www.Trail.ch


----------



## WannaBeMTBer (Dec 19, 2016)

I have been doing automotive photography pretty consistently for 2 years now.




















bgkstl.com
facebook.com/BGKSTL


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*Aletsch*


Up


Pano Aletsch glacier

m10b
www.trail.ch


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

A few cell phone shots from my drive home last week


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A pilot's view of the world*

*Dutch pilot Christiaan van Heijst's photographs capture the views he sees from his cockpit.*

Although van Heijst does not take photographs on every flight, spending up to 100 hours in the air a month means he can find time to work on the aerial photography he has spent more than a decade perfecting.

Often, he will just place his camera on the cockpit's glareshield with the lens next to the window, allowing it to sit there during a long exposure. However, the pilot observes: "I still have to shoot at least five to 10 images at night with long exposures to get at least one very sharp one, if I'm lucky."

















Van Heijst often works on long haul flights where three or more pilots are flying the plane, giving him the opportunity to move about and make images such as this one of the Northern Lights over the wing of a Boeing 737. He explains that the lights are so bright that sometimes he only needs an exposure of a couple of seconds to capture them.

















Using exposures as long as 30 seconds, the photographs are at high risk of blurring - particularly with the constant threat of turbulence. In fact, van Heijst jokes: "I found out that Murphy's law (an adage that states, anything that can go wrong, will go wrong) applies in the stratosphere as well; the moment I position my camera, the airplane starts to shake and tremble."


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Berlin*


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

*Redtail Trail*

Caught this guy out hunting riding DORBA trails in Frisco, Texas at Northwest Community Park...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice shot!

You should post this in http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/bird-thread-873619.html


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

On the back roads in Texas...


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

While lying on my back in a thicket on the trail...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Spectacular, thanks!


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

After a long day...a whiskey by the fire...


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Superstition Mountains...


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Storm on the Horizon...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

good



LTZ470 said:


> While lying on my back in a thicket on the trail...
> View attachment 1134130


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

_Colombia es realismo magico_

















lina sells coffee in parque dos mil


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Pikes Peak from trail near Rampart Range Road...


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Backside of Manitou Lake...


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

Royal Gorge, Colorado...living on the edge...






looking the other direction


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^What is your photo editing workflow, app?


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

bsieb said:


> ^What is your photo editing workflow, app?


That was PP in LR5 (6 Now) first then ran through Photomatix Pro 5 (hdrsoft.com)...


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Can't really hold a candle to the stuff I've seen just on the last page of this thread...but here's a few snaps I managed to squeeze out of my camera recently....


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Morning ride
Nothing fancy
Took with iPhone 6S regular settings (no b/w option)
Original photos


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

just click the link in my sig.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*Ocean City NJ*

Sitting here freezing looking though some photos and counting the days till spring 















https://TheSBimage.com/BIKE/PlugBeachOCweb.jpg
https://TheSBimage.com/BIKE/PlugBordwalkOC.jpg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nikon coolpix. My pics are spontaneous and in the moment. I like that there is very little to adjust.

Took this yesterday during our urban afternoon (among other pics)


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally pulled the trigger on my first camera. A micro 4/3rds olympus em10 mark ii. Small enough to fit in my osprey and plenty of camera for a beginner like me. Finally got to use it trail side today. Also learning lightroom.


----------



## Shane.G.M (Sep 24, 2016)

NZ DH open 2018

IMG_8295 by Clarkie194, on Flickr

IMG_8220-2 by Clarkie194, on Flickr

IMG_8307 by Clarkie194, on Flickr

IMG_8262 by Clarkie194, on Flickr


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Perfect timing  Friendly roadies get a wheelie salute. Pic taken during run-ride pairing with my hubby on the bike


----------



## Stuartxav (Apr 2, 2020)

Oww. Nice Shot


----------



## Stuartxav (Apr 2, 2020)

Good


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

*Across the Strait*

xxx


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

xxx


----------



## Andrewphoto (Nov 26, 2019)

Took a quick shot of the recent order.

MTB Parts Layout by Andrew Smith, on Flickr


----------



## UpTheAnte (Mar 7, 2018)

xxx


----------



## anndrewcastle (Jun 14, 2020)

Awesome


----------

